# Helicopter Sound



## Rah66Comanche (14. Januar 2006)

Hi

Ich bin auf der suche des Sounds des EC-120B Colibri Helicopter. Ich bräuchte deen Sound für eine 3D-Animation. Ich wär auch mit dem Sound eines änlichen Helicopters zufrieden.

Comanche


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (14. Januar 2006)

Hallo,

Schau mal da: http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials172363.html


----------

